# Concurso Fotografia do Inst. de Meteorologia



## T-Storm (17 Out 2007 às 15:54)

Boa tarde a todos, 

Ao que parece o IM vai lançar um concurso de fotografia subordinado a dois grandes temas: *Nuvens* e *Fenómenos Meteorológicos/Climatológicos Severos*.

Os prémios são uma máquina digital, um GPS e uma estação meteorologica de secretária.

Aqui ficam os links:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/Concurso_fotografia_IM 

http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/documentos/ficha_insc_regulamento_07.pdf


----------



## MSantos (17 Out 2007 às 16:13)

*Concurso de Fotografia do IM*

O Instituto de meteorologia está a organizar um concurso de fotografia, que se vai realizar de 1 de Novembro de 2007 a 31 de Dezembro 2007.
O concurso vai ser composto por dois temas: O Tema  *Nuvens* e o Tema *Fenomenos Meteorológicos/Climatólogicos extremos*

1º Prémio Maquina Fotografica Digital 
2º Prémio GPS
3ª Prémio Estação meteorológica de Secretária 

É pena nãp ter maquina em condições para participar...]


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2007 às 21:12)

*Re: Concurso Fotografia IM*

Excelente iniciativa do Instituto de Meteorologia 

O MeteoPT já tinha conhecimento do mesmo desde há uns dias e estávamos apenas à espera dos detalhes e do regulamento para o ajudar a divulgar, mas o T-Storm antecipou-se 

Agora é esperar que até 31 de Dezembro o tempo ajude a tirar boas fotografias e toca a participar


----------



## Brigantia (17 Out 2007 às 22:49)

*Re: Concurso Fotografia IM*



Vince disse:


> O MeteoPT já tinha conhecimento do mesmo desde há uns dias e estávamos apenas à espera dos detalhes e do regulamento para o ajudar a divulgar, mas o T-Storm antecipou-se



Estou a ver que o IM já não passa indiferente ao MeteoPT 

A iniciativa é muito boa, e tenho a certeza que os membros do fórum concorreram em peso 
A avaliar pelas fotos aqui colocadas, alguns são sérios candidatos.


----------



## Fil (17 Out 2007 às 23:13)

Excelente! Eu vou participar, provavelmente com uma fotografia de nuvens.


----------



## mocha (18 Out 2007 às 12:13)

*Re: Concurso de Fotografia do IM*

já somos 2, infelizmente não tenho maquina fotografica, a não ser o tlm, k é onde tiro as fotos, e faço os videos.


----------



## Iceberg (24 Out 2007 às 19:34)

Também gostava de participar, mas tenho uma dúvida por esclarecer:

podemos concorrer com qualquer fotografia tirada em qualquer data, po exemplo, do Verão passado ou do Inverno passado, etc., ou têm de ser fotos actuais ? 

Além dos vencedores, todos os participantes verão uma foto sua exposta no IM. Seinceramente, nunca esperei uma iniciativa destas, foi uma grande surpresa. Parabéns, IM, pela iniciativa!


----------



## Minho (24 Out 2007 às 21:22)

Iceberg disse:


> Também gostava de participar, mas tenho uma dúvida por esclarecer:
> 
> podemos concorrer com qualquer fotografia tirada em qualquer data, po exemplo, do Verão passado ou do Inverno passado, etc., ou têm de ser fotos actuais ?
> 
> Além dos vencedores, todos os participantes verão uma foto sua exposta no IM. Seinceramente, nunca esperei uma iniciativa destas, foi uma grande surpresa. Parabéns, IM, pela iniciativa!



Não posso falar pelo o IM mas pelo que percebi podes concorrer com qualquer foto desde que enquadrada no tema independentemente da data...


----------



## mocha (25 Out 2007 às 11:07)

@ Iceberg no site do IM ta la a explicar, qlq duvida envia um email


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 11:12)

Só para lembrar que o prazo de participação no concurso de fotografia do IM acaba no próximo dia 31 de Dezembro. Os últimos tempos foram de terrível monotonia anticiclónica pelo que a última oportunidade de tirar fotografias interessantes deverá ser nestes dias.

 Regulamento


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2008 às 21:23)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2008*

Segundo o IM hoje sairam os resultados do concurso de fotografia digital 2007. Alguém participou? Algum premiado? Com tantos talentosos, espero que a participar tenham ganho algo


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2008 às 13:31)

Ninguém do forum está entre os vencedores ?



> 10 de Março de 2008
> Autor: 	IM
> O Concurso de Fotografia Digital 2007, organizado pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P. com o objectivo de promover as ligações com o público em geral, especialmente direccionado àqueles com manifesto interesse pelos assuntos da Meteorologia, do Clima e da Sismologia, e as actividades desenvolvidas pela instituição, contou com a adesão de 89 inscritos, dos quais 74 confirmaram a sua participação através do envio dos respectivos trabalhos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brigantia (11 Mar 2008 às 21:52)

Então pessoal, nimguém se acusa?
Digam lá quem foram os vencedores e mostrem as fotos.


----------



## vitamos (12 Mar 2008 às 10:04)

Não deveria haver uma lista oficial de vencedores publicada como é costume nos concursos?


----------



## jpmartins (12 Mar 2008 às 16:03)

Eu n fui


----------



## Z13 (13 Mar 2008 às 22:01)

Parece que já há uma lista de vencedores no site do IM.

Agora queremos ver as fotos!

Parabens aos vencedores


----------



## Vince (4 Abr 2008 às 15:48)

Caro IM, já estamos cansados de esperar pela exposição virtual das fotografias supostamente disponível no site a partir de 25 de Março


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2008 às 21:54)

Não sei se já tinham visto, mas já se encontra na página do IM as três fotos que  premiadas na categoria de "Nuvens", e na categoria de "Fenómenos"

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/eventos/eventos.html


----------



## Fil (22 Jun 2008 às 22:35)

Muito boas fotos, embora eu não as pusesse pela ordem que o júri escolheu. Tenho uma foto parecida aquela do gelo num pau na Serra da Estrela


----------



## MSantos (29 Jun 2008 às 18:50)

Boas fotos sem duvida
Podiamos organizar um concurso de fotografias aqui no Meteopt.


----------



## dgstorm (29 Jun 2008 às 19:18)

MSantos disse:


> Boas fotos sem duvida
> Podiamos organizar um concurso de fotografias aqui no Meteopt.



Ya... isso era uma boa ideia !


----------



## *Dave* (30 Jun 2008 às 14:19)

Concordo plenamente!!!!  

Vejam se conseguem levar esta ideia avante...


----------

